
Microsoft President Urges Nuclear-Like Limits on Cyberweapons - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2017/05/16/528555400/microsofts-president-reflects-on-cyberattack-helping-pirates-and-the-nsa
======
doubt_me
Why not just sponsor def con and the other conventions? Oh right because it
will actually fix things.

